# Games Workshop releases from now until February 9th 2009



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

From Tabletop Gaming News




Tabletop Gaming News said:


> *Upcoming GW releases*
> 
> We have been sent release dates and US prices for the following Games Workshop releases from now until February 2009.
> *November 8th, 2008*
> ...


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

FIRST!

You forgot to include the monthly price rise.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! I wonder how many gretchin you get for $15. I also wonder if they come with a Runtherd...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

nothing good coming up then, other than the wagon and gretchin, next few months are gonna be slow, best to avoid yah WD's folks


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I see some Christmas-money Lizardmen in my future...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I wonder when GW will be releasing the plastic daemon prince. It's clearly done, after all. I don't really plan on running one in 2250, but I'd like to have one all the same, I think.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I've found a few interesting pictures over at Da Warpath from the Australian/New Zealand Golden Demon. It seems there are a few more releases due in February 09!  The images are a little blurry, there are also a few more showing sprues, etc.

Posted by Turelio:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm gonna be honest after looking at those pics, does GW now hire 5yr olds as sculptors?, I know there small and a little fuzzy, but they looks crap to be honest


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

10 grots with runtherd.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Would be interested to see the new Dreadlord. Hate the current model with that ridiculous top knot.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm guessing that the Nobz, Gretchin, Stromboyz and Battlewagon will be in plastic? Or am I sorely mistaken?


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah i would also like 2 know when the new plastic Daemon Prince, Plaguebearers, and Horrors are comming out as well?:dunno::headbutt:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I absolutely love that Stegadon! Can't wait for some of this stuff


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Nothing really exciting for me untill march now


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Cant wait for the new year ! even more plastic bits to play with !! Err i mean sell :wink:


----------



## Timesplitter (Oct 11, 2008)

Just a question, any news any new codex's that might be coming out soon?


----------



## Maximus (Mar 9, 2008)

Warhammer Fantasy: Lizardmen
Warhammer 40k: Looks like it is going to be the Imperial Guard, if not it should be Dark Eldar.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> I'm guessing that the Nobz, Gretchin, Stromboyz and Battlewagon will be in plastic? Or am I sorely mistaken?


All plastic.


----------



## Bodyguard666 (Apr 14, 2008)

Any newer rumors for the Space Wolves? I am anxious to start playing them semi-regularly. I dont know if i should look for the current dex or wait for a new one. And are they going to put the current dex back on sale if they aren't releasing the new one soon?


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Currently there doesn't seem to be any release slot for it for the next year. Necrons, IG & Dark Eldar are most likely for 2009, Space Wolves may not get fit in untill 2010, but, it might be best to see what rumors are around early next year.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hm, GW usually has a nice line up of stuff in time for the Holiday season but I can't say I'm at all impressed this year. Looks like I'll be playing Monsterpocalypse until March at the earliest.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yep not too impressed either... Time to get a few Warjacks!


----------



## K-ROD (Jun 30, 2008)

nobz and gretchin kits will be all plastic
$35 cnd for nobz and $17 for 10 gretchin and 1 runtherd

those prices are really cheap for nice models
plus the nobz will be 104 piece kit cause it will come with lots o' bitz and the stuff needed for flash gitz


----------



## K-ROD (Jun 30, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Hm, GW usually has a nice line up of stuff in time for the Holiday season but I can't say I'm at all impressed this year. Looks like I'll be playing Monsterpocalypse until March at the earliest.


thats not true the realm of battle board is awsome


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

K-ROD said:


> thats not true the realm of battle board is awsome


awesomely overpriced, useless and unnecessary yes


----------



## dragonhunter07 (Feb 18, 2008)

cant wait for jan, already pre-ordered 2 boxes of each of the new ork stuff, so cheap and really great models, bring on the new WAAAAAGHHHH!!!


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Not Sure if its mentioned elsewhere but here is the whole Lizardmen release

7th Febuary
Army book
Stegadon £25
Saurus temple guard (10 models) £15
Kroxigor (1 model blister) £12

21st Febuary
Lizardmen Battalion (50 figure box) (No idea what though, sorry) £50
Razordon hunting pack (4 figure blister) £15

Also have war of the ring cavalry and infantry movement trays. 3 trays for £2.50

If this is put up elsewhere then feel free to ignore me, otherwise if its not feel free to put it in the correct place.
Its off the latest new release list from GW trade 
The Kroxigor and Razordon will only be available on a limited release to trade which usually means they will go direct only soon enough. We will stock up on them all we can on release and will have them as preorder on our website nearer the time when we know how many ect we are getting.(probably after xmas)


----------

